# SUPERCAST app download



## cycomyco (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi,
Just got a HTC Touch Pro 2 and having trouble installing app for Supercast. Can someone point me in direction for easy step by step instructions. This is my first PDA. Thank you


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have the TP2 as well. You have to install it like this.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2203726#post2203726


----------



## cycomyco (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you for reply. Do I need to connect PDA to computer or download direct from PDA.


----------

